# How add and play CPS2 games on SNEC with Hakchi2 v2.20??



## tito83 (Oct 8, 2017)

Edit: I f* finally resolve all my issues, here are video tutorials: https://gbatemp.net/threads/video-a...lassic-using-retroarch-and-hakchi2-20.486365/
(sorry my public education english, i'm from Sudamerica)

*The bios:*
Download and unzip *bios_template.zip* from here https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases/download/0.7/bios_template.zip
Then you have to add the bioses and finally it have to look like this *on your pc* (check the path)






I'm using Windows 10, and "Tito" is my name on the computer, just check that the Hakchi2 folders and subfolders are ok, and don't delete the *"install"* file that comes with *bios_template.zip*

In my case i want to play CPS2 games, so i only need *qsound.zip
*
*Retroarch and cores:*
Download and unzip *retroarch_with_cores.zip* from the latest version from here https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases
Then you have 2 options:
1.- put all .hmod files directly in your hakchi2\user_mods *on your pc*
2.- or drag and drop on to the Hakchi interface

This is very important, *retroarch.hmod is mandatory* no matter what core you want to use, if retroarch.hmod is not present no core will run.
In my case i only want to play CPS2 games, so i have to install "retroarch.hmod" *and* "fb_alpha_cps2.hmod"





When you are set with this you have to install them: Modules->Install extra modules

*The games: *
Most arcade games comes in a zip file, so just click in *"Add more games"* , select the zip rom and then click on *"Import as archive"*
Finally check the path on Hakchi, it depend of what core are you using and you have to change it, in my case i added sfa2.zip (a CPS2 game)

Hakchi import the game like this:
/bin/*zip* /usr/share/games/CLV-Z-BKXQM/sfa2.zip
then you have to change to (remember, only for CPS2 games)
/bin/*cps2* /usr/share/games/CLV-Z-BKXQM/sfa2.zip

The random letters "CLV-Z-BKXQM" hakchi just put a random one, in your personal case it will be diferent

In the end it have to look like this:





Another example for Hyper Street Figher 2:





*My game does not run or it goes to black:*
- Maybe you not add the bios file for the core, Sega CD need 3 files
- The path is wrong, Hakchi automatically put the right path with the mayority of the cores, but with others (mainly arcade ones) you have yo put the correct one, select the module in Hakchi and it will say how it run:




- If all above is correct then your rom is wrong or too old, maybe in your pc emulator runs well but retroarch cores run with a especific romset, just the most recent will be the ok
- NEOGEO run with fb_alpha.hmod


----------

